# TBT is starting to frighten me



## 5atmkkds (Apr 7, 2015)

I can only state that my current emotion is: WTF.




TBT is a bit creepy at times.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 7, 2015)

Haha! Don't worry, it'll all be over soon~ You can always log off for a bit


----------



## Justin (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm told that I scare children.

I understand now.


----------



## 5atmkkds (Apr 7, 2015)

*never tries to be festive around Easter time again* This site sometimes


Atleast we know Zipper is ballin

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

I find the one w/ him in the sombrero very majestic.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 7, 2015)

I actually think Zipper looks pretty fly


----------



## HoennMaster (Apr 7, 2015)

Don't worry, only about 6.5 hours left until we should be safe lol


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't get how this is remotely scary but ok


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 7, 2015)

cyborg zipper is the scariest of them all


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 7, 2015)

well doesnt he look like Bonnie from FNAF here




10/10


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2015)

5atmkkds said:


> Atleast we know Zipper is ballin
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 89421



Zipper T. Munny


----------



## Zebetite (Apr 7, 2015)

Why not just replace him with Springtrap or some other horrific bunny if you're gonna go that route?


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 7, 2015)

Thunder said:


> Zipper T. Munny



made my day hahahhaaha oml


----------



## Javocado (Apr 7, 2015)

Thunder said:


> Zipper T. Munny



haha ur zipper t. funny


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 7, 2015)

Javocado said:


> haha ur zipper t. funny



_King_ zipper t. punny

ya'll killin me here pls stop


----------



## kasane (Apr 7, 2015)

Zebetite said:


> Why not just replace him with Springtrap or some other horrific bunny if you're gonna go that route?



five nighTS AT ZIPPER'S CONFIRMED???????????????

I still haven't come across one of these banners yet does that mean I am the chosen one or something


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2015)

Still on sombrero one, so I am ok


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2015)

Zebetite said:


> Why not just replace him with Springtrap or some other horrific bunny if you're gonna go that route?





ZR388 said:


> ITS TERMINATOR YOU UNCULTURED SWINE



- thx


----------



## Zulehan (Apr 7, 2015)

Shh! Zipper has not yet sated his appetite. 

That people still brave the open field for the eggs he laid as traps baffles me.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> - thx



OMG YES, just suddenly change it to Bonnie, Toy Bonnie, or Springtrap XD think of the reactions


----------



## 5atmkkds (Apr 7, 2015)

I never got the sombrero one but that sounds like a fiesta if I ever saw one.


----------



## alesha (Apr 7, 2015)

He's staring at me. Every new page. Still staring.


----------



## Artinus (Apr 7, 2015)

Cradles self. TnT


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

It's multiplying, he really wants us to find those eggs...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 7, 2015)

Justin said:


> I'm told that I scare children.
> 
> I understand now.



You seriously are such a troll. Do me a favor. Why not you get Burger King's cheesecake burritos for your creepy banners.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm really sad I only got to see a few of these myself.  The Terminator one, the mid-sized Zipper T. Bunny one and the moustache and glasses one.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

I never saw the one with the mustache and glasses. It sounds cool.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2015)

*Sigh*. I didn't find those, wish I did though.


----------



## Coach (Apr 7, 2015)

I only had the one where Zipper's face was really big. I wish I got other ones!


----------



## 5atmkkds (Apr 9, 2015)

Only 364 days until the creeps can start again.
Zipper T. Bunny?
Zipper T. _so ****ing excited._


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey, i never saw these other ones, i feel robbed!  Or i was too frenzied in my hunt for eggs and i didnt notice, i dontbknow which, lol.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 9, 2015)

Justin said:


> I'm told that I scare children.
> 
> I understand now.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/converse.php?u=92&u2=42928
did u ever imagine the forums would be like this. easter hunt event with the banner featuring zipper t bunny getting closer and closer. is this what you imagined doing at all


----------

